# Cách sử dụng nồi nấu cháo Bear 0,8l hiệu quả nhất



## mekhoeconthongminh (20/7/20)

Sản phẩm hôm nay Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh muốn giới thiệu tới các mẹ là dòng sản phẩm nồi nấu cháo chậm, đảm bảo giữ lại trọn vẹn dinh dưỡng cho con của bạn. Cùng tìm hiểu rõ hơn về sản phẩm này nhé!

Nối nấu cháo chậm Bear thiết kế nhỏ gọn xinh xắn, tích hợp nhiều công dụng trong một sản phẩm. Nồi được làm từ những chất liệu giữ nhiệt tốt và an toàn cho sức khỏe của bé yêu.


​
*Đặc điểm của nồi nấu cháo chậm Bear*

Nhỏ xinh mà vô cùng nhiều võ 

Có chiếc nồi 0,8L BEAR trong tay - mẹ có thể làm được những gì????

Hầm cháo ăn dặm nhừ ngon cho con

Ninh xương - hầm thịt mềm ngon thiết đã cả nhà

Nấu chè giải nhiệt ngày nắng nóng

Chưng yến bổ dưỡng cho cả nhà

Nấu canh, hầm nấu các món 1 cách sáng tạo khác theo ý của mẹ 

*Hướng dẫn cách sử dụng nồi nấu cháo chậm Bear*


​
Nồi Bear có 3 chế độ là hầm nhanh, hầm chậm và tự động cho mẹ dễ dàng lựa chọn để phù hợp với quá trình chế biến các loại đồ ăn.

Thiết kế xinh xắn đáng yêu, nhẹ nhàng rất dễ sử dụng nồi Bear và vận chuyển đi theo khắp mọi nơi

Trên màn hình điều chỉnh có hướng dẫn các chế độ: Nấu, hầm, cháo, tổ yến, súp, và giữ nhiệt (Hình ảnh minh họa bên dưới mình đã được dịch ra do chữ viết Đài Loan nên bạn khó đọc)

Mẹ chỉ cần đổ gạo hoặc thức ăn vào nồi, bật lên và chọn các chế độ đã được set up trên màn hình. Sau đúng thời gian định lượng cụ thể thì đã có những bữa ăn thật ngon cho con trẻ

Ngoài ra, khi muốn kết hợp hâm, hấp thức ăn thì chỉ cần bỏ xửng hấp lên trên và đậy nắp lại nữa là xong. Thao tác đơn giản, nhanh chóng và rất tiện lợi️

Dù mẹ chăm con nhỏ hay con đã lớn khôn, thì 1 chiếc *nồi hầm BEAR* có sẵn trong nhà luôn luôn hữu ích.

Hotline: 0942.666.800
Website: Nồi Nấu Cháo Chậm Đa Năng Bear Chính Hãng, Giá Rẻ


----------

